# Was bedeutet Push-Pull bei Inkrementalgebern?



## Tigerkroete (21 Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute.
Bis vor ganz kurzer Zeit wusste ich noch garnicht, was ein Inkrementalgeber überhaupt ist. 
Aus den Datenblättern geht hervor, dass er einen Push-Pull-Ausgang hat.
Bedeutet das, dass einfach ein ganz normaler Impuls ausgegeben wird?
Ich denke schon, da er in der Steuerung auf einen ganz normalen Eingang geht.

Falls ja, habe ich doch noch eine weitere Frage dazu, die aber dann etwas Off-Topic ist. Wie gesagt, der Inkrementalgeber geht auf einen Digitaleingang. Die Steuerung ist aus den Anfängen der 90er oder Ende 80er. Es ist eine italienische Steuerung. Leider habe ich keine Daten bezüglich der Geschwindigkeit von CPU und Baugruppen.
Diese Steuerung soll ich als Diplomarbeit  auf S7 umrüsten. Jetzt habe ich Angst, dass ich vielleicht doch lieber eine Zählbaugruppe hätte bestellen sollen, falls die Impulse vielleicht doch zu schnell kommen. Ich habe aber extra eine schnelle Eingangsbaugruppe bestellt.

Laut Motordaten und Inkrementalgeberdaten wären das 1600 Umdrehungen bei 10 Impulsen/Umdrehung, also ca. 266 Impulse pro sekunde, das macht alle 3,75 ms einen Impuls.
Bin noch ein ziemlicher SPS Laie und bin mir nicht sicher, ob das nun Zeit genug ist zum erfassen aller Impulse oder ob das knapp oder sogar unmöglich ist?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar,
Tigerkroete


----------



## PeterEF (21 Juni 2006)

Tigerkroete schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute.
> Aus den Datenblättern geht hervor, dass er einen Push-Pull-Ausgang hat.
> Bedeutet das, dass einfach ein ganz normaler Impuls ausgegeben wird?


 
Du hast da ein Teil mit Gegentaktausgang, d.h. das Ausgangssignal wird entweder auf die Betriebsspannung gebracht (push) oder aber auf Massepotential gezogen (pull) - das geschieht mit Hilfe zweier invers arbeitender Transistoren und dient der Erhöhung der Störsicherheit.



> Jetzt habe ich Angst, dass ich vielleicht doch lieber eine Zählbaugruppe hätte bestellen sollen, falls die Impulse vielleicht doch zu schnell kommen. Ich habe aber extra eine schnelle Eingangsbaugruppe bestellt.
> 
> Laut Motordaten und Inkrementalgeberdaten wären das 1600 Umdrehungen bei 10 Impulsen/Umdrehung, also ca. 266 Impulse pro sekunde, das macht alle 3,75 ms einen Impuls.
> Bin noch ein ziemlicher SPS Laie und bin mir nicht sicher, ob das nun Zeit genug ist zum erfassen aller Impulse oder ob das knapp oder sogar unmöglich ist?


Deine Angst ist berechtigt. Abhängig von der verwendeten CPU und dem Umfang des Gesamtprojektes sind Zykluszeiten <4ms für eine S7 schon ganz schön heftig. Welche CPU hast Du vorgesehen? Ich habe letzte Woche aus ähnlichen Gründen mal bei zwei aktuellen Projekten von uns geschaut:

1. kleine Anlage mit CPU 313C und ein paar Regleraufrufen über OB35 kommt auf Zykluszeiten von Min/Durchschnitt/Max von 3/7/11 ms

2. Datenkonzentrator mit CPU 416-2DP und 2xCP443 kommt auf Zykluszeiten von Min/Durchschnitt/Max von 5/8/14 ms

Wenn es ein neues Projekt ist, würde ich zu einer Zählerbaugruppe raten oder zur Verwendung einer CPU 3xyC mit eingebauten schnellen Zähleingängen.


----------



## volker (21 Juni 2006)

mit ner e-baugruppe hast du keine chance.
nimm ne zählerbaugruppe.
oder eine 31x*C*. die haben schnelle zähler on-board.


----------



## Tigerkroete (21 Juni 2006)

Ich benutze eine 315-2DP. 1µs pro Bitoperation und 3µs pro Wortoperation. Dazu eine schnelle digitale Eingangsbaugruppe.

Werde mich dann morgen mal schlau machen, wieviel so eine Zählerbaugruppe kostet :-(.

Vielen Dank Leute!


----------



## volker (21 Juni 2006)

für deine zwecke sollte die fm350-1 reichen.
6ES7350-1AH03-0AE0

preis 359€

du hast pn


----------



## Tigerkroete (22 Juni 2006)

O.K., ich habe diese Baugruppe nun zweimal bestellt, da ich zwei Kanäle brauche. 
Wie muss ich mir eigentlich das Einbinden dieser Baugruppe vorstellen? Habe sowas nie gemacht. Ist es sehr kompliziert? Hatte ja schon gesagt, dass dies meine Diplomarbeit ist und ich praktisch total unerfahren bin.

Die Zählerbaugruppe zählt ja dann CPU-unabhängig meine Impulse. Jedoch muss ja meine Abfrage in meinem normalen AWL Programm sein? Ich meine, wenn der Motor bei Impuls 1422 anhalten soll, muss ich ja in jedem Zyklus abfragen, ob dieser Wert erreicht wurde. Wenn aber die Impulse schneller sind als meine Zykluszeit, so kann es ja passieren, dass ich den Wert 1422 garnicht erwische, sondern erst 1424? Das wäre zwar für meine Praxis überhaupt kein Problem, meine Frage ist nur, ob ich das so richtig verstehe.

Vielen Dank,
Tigerkroete


----------



## Tigerkroete (24 Juni 2006)

Ein Arbeitskollege war so nett und hatte fast die gleiche Frage in einem anderen Forum gepostet. 
Da ja derzeit der Inkrementalgeber auf eine anscheinend normale Eingangsbaugruppe geht, hatte jemand in diesem Forum vermutet, dass es sich dabei um einen Frequenzeingang handelt.
Meint er damit dann auch eine Zählerbaugruppe oder ist so etwas wieder was ganz anderes? Ist doch bestimmt das Selbe, oder?

Gruß,
Tigerkroete


----------

